# Crimped fur



## MissCat

Hiya.

What does it mean when a kitten/cats fur is crinkled.
It looks like he has just had crimpers put through it! 

It is like that all of the time! 
I was just wondering if it meant anything. Like long hair maybe? He doesnt look long haired mind. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kittiesmom

please post some photo's so we can see what you mean.


----------



## MissCat

It doesnt show up well in the pics. You can see a lil bit on his back. I hope you get what i mean. I will keep trying for better pics.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## librarychick

Kittens just have crimp-y fur, lol. It's their undercoat/baby coat and it will grow out.

Some adult cats do have a larger, less obvious, wave...but IME it usually grows out.


----------



## MissCat

Lol. Thanx. Its a shame it grows out. Its a pretty good look! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67

Winston had what I called "crunchy fur" it was kind of rough and I guess what you describe as crimpy. Once he got older it changed to silky smooth.


----------



## _ANT_

Dexter used to have that but over the last few weeks he's been growing out of it. His coat is really smooth now.


----------



## Marcia

Lacey's fur is straight on top and sides, but her bum is crimped! It really is so cute looking. Nothing like a girl with a cute bottom!! =0


----------



## catloverami

Crimped fur, is usually called "rexing". Some breeds with crimped fur are Cornish Rex, Devon Rex and Selkirk Rex (longhair crimped).

Breed Profile: The Cornish Rex
Breed Profile: The Devon Rex
Breed Profile: The Selkirk Rex


----------

